# NEED EGR TUBES 86 Z24



## Z24HATER (Dec 12, 2008)

Jumped time and bent all but 3 valves now trying to get exh manifold off and air tubes are rusted on like a mug I need to get head off but cannot get tubes off of manifold or erg .... I want to cut them in half but dont know where to get replacements any ideas


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Check with a dealership on that one.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they run about $60 new... might try a j/y but you would probably run into the same situation...


----------



## a_cmc_2b (Aug 15, 2010)

Bump, I'm new here & hope it's ok to Bump Old threads like this...

I'm having the same problem removing my egr tube/pipe and read about taking off the egr valve, but it appears to be rusted on just as bad as the tube is & i'm afraid i'll break off the studs. Does anyone know if you could cut the egr tube/pipe & then possibly use a compression fitting to splice it back together?

Right now i've gotten everything soaking in PB for the second night.

Thanks?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have used but in good condition exhaust manifolds for sale..


----------

